# Core conditioning training exercises



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Does anyone incorporate this type of exercises into your training program?

We've been working Karlo during the winter months on the peanut/wobbleboard and and wonder if anyone else is using inflatables for training. 

FitPaws® Dog Exercise Balls / Canine Conditioning Exercise Ball
Also doing some of these as well.
Care Animal Clinic - Core Exercises for Dogs


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i would think walking, jogging and swimming "in season" would take care of your pups exercise needs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Not necessarily. In Winter, walking doesn't always get it....and swimming around here is a no go. Exercising on ice/snow is a challenge.
So we work on these to keep the muscles strengthened and toned.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

I am seriously considering buying a peanut (likely will as soon as my pocketbook recovers from vet/physio bills.) How do you like the peanut?

I do some kind of core conditioning/body awareness almost everyday. I really believe that it is hugely beneficial especially for sport dogs. I started doing more rear end awareness with Odin in the last month and I see a VERY noticeable difference in agility. On top of all the exercises you posted in the link we also do sit up (beg), sit to stand/stand to sit with front feet elevated, perch work, lots of jump work (mostly pertains to agility) and having them place back feet on target etc. There is other stuff we work on but just to give you an idea. We also do off leash walks everyday and hike or snowshoe 2-3 times a month for 4-8 hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I did this when Bear was enrolled in agility class at the request of the instructor. I want to buy one but then dropped out of class and ended up using rocks or tree trunks on walks to do this instead.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> Not necessarily. In Winter, walking doesn't always get it....and swimming around here is a no go. Exercising on ice/snow is a challenge.
> So we work on these to keep the muscles strengthened and toned.


we bought a cheap doggie treadmill about 5 years ago, but for the most part we have plenty of non packed snow areas to romp in.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The back feet on the target is what we are working on....I'm using one of the fitpaws discs. Challenging for Karlo's long body, but he really does work his body and brain doing these exercises. The peanut we're using is the yellow one, and fits his 100# structure really well. My trainer is providing the equipment, not sure where she got the yellow one but I think from here:
PhysioRoll Exercise Balls - Peanut Balls
It's really durable & thick.

We go outside and romp/run in the winter too, but these exercises work different areas of the body, the abdomen and thighs~doing the upsits and down/backs aren't in a dogs normal movements so it does give a bit of a workout.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

interesting, is this for a specific sport ? how long have you been doing this ? have you seen results yet ? tks.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It can be used for anything...keeps the dog in shape!
We started using the peanut in early Dec, and then we took almost a month off because of vacation/holidays. Just got back into it this week. Introducing the dog to the equipment and getting the dog to move on the peanut is where we are at. We've been doing the other stuff, but the peanut is fairly new. We're using canned squirt cheese as the reward~very high value right now! 
We do a half hour session of this stuff after working on jumps/retrieves/heeling/send out and long recalls.

It doesn't look like strenuous exercise compared to the above, but is intense as it works the mind as much as the body.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> The back feet on the target is what we are working on....I'm using one of the fitpaws discs. Challenging for Karlo's long body, but he really does work his body and brain doing these exercises. The peanut we're using is the yellow one, and fits his 100# structure really well. My trainer is providing the equipment, not sure where she got the yellow one but I think from here:
> PhysioRoll Exercise Balls - Peanut Balls
> It's really durable & thick.
> 
> We go outside and romp/run in the winter too, but these exercises work different areas of the body, the abdomen and thighs~doing the upsits and down/backs aren't in a dogs normal movements so it does give a bit of a workout.


I started doing the hind end awareness with just an upside down rubber horse feed bowl. OMG I was sarting to think maybe Odin didn't have feeling in his back legs! Then one day the light bulb went on "you mean I have legs back there???" He is also quite long. I'm a big believer that the more conditioning you do the better off your dog is in the long run. 

I was thinking of getting the big red peanut, they have a yellow one at the place I take them to physio. I will have to see how well Odin fits on it when I am there next week.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I got to talk to some people from Fitpaws at the Backers show, and I told them about my dog and they said they recommended the peanut for a German Shepherd. They said it would do a lot more for working (more) muscles for a dog this size than the discs. Plus there are a lot more exercises you can do with it. I'm planning to get one when I get my next dog but I'll have to wait to see what size they are... I'm definitely going to get their video too.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree about working more muscles....the dog really has to work on balancing and when you turn him on it. The price isn't all that bad if they last long. The one we use looks like it will! 

There are training facilities that are offering classes locally, a great winter class. 
I'm just doing it with my private trainer, she was looking for ways to work the dogs during the months we can't work outside as much.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I dont understand how the peanut ball works. Do they stand on them or something. How would you get a large dog like a GSD on one.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I bought a peanut for Mikko, but haven't used it much. I find it difficult to use with one person. I was rolling it as his front legs were on it, but it was difficult to roll and keep him on it at the same time. Any suggestions for exercises?

This is the one I have, it's only $34
Isokinetics Peanut Ball - 60cm - Green - Isokinetics Inc.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We put it against the wall to support it, and it did take two of us to work it. We coaxed Karlo up with a can of string cheese. The first lesson we put a dab of cheese high up on a door so he could lick it off when he got that high. Two feet up first, stretching to get to it. 
We used a placeboard next to the peanut and then just asked him to "up". It only took a few commands before he was up there on all fours. By the second session he was up on all fours and turning around. We started jiggling it so he'd have to balance(still against the wall) and then moved it away from the wall, yet still keeping it in place. 
I wish I'd had my harness to help him in the first session, but we just used a flat buckle collar. 

Because he was so focused on the cheese can, he was not even feeling insecure up there.

Next session, well have him on it alone and balance on his own. Then we'll add some body turns. 

I'd rather invest in a quality one, because the dog really has to grip with the feet and popping would be a bad thing!

http://gear.tripawds.com/2010/12/14/peanuts-help-dogs-strengthen-core-muscles/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QRqbi2N-z0w


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

My agility class did a lot of core conditioning and rear end awareness exercises. The conditioning was on a variety of surface and equipments like the peanut, wobble board, those balls that are halved, etc. We used free shaping instead of a lure. We'd look at the object (not the dog), no noise, no lure. I treat the dog when it puts one paw on the object. Then two paws, then right placement, so on till the dog is on the object. Once the dog is used to free shaping, it'll easily offer up various behaviors. My dog is small so not too hard to balance the equipments on my own with my two legs while I sit on a chair. The way you treat also helps to challenge the dog. For example, on a wobble board, we treat the dog behind them to make them turn around. Same idea on the peanut or other inflatables. The agility instructor showed us how eventually we should be able to turn the peanut or other balls while the dog walks on it. We also practice making the dog stand in small boxes or on small surface so the four feet are all touching each other, also done thru free shaping.

The exercises definitely helped my dog to balance better and be more confident about new objects. 

Since I don't want to invest in one yet, I use rocks that are pointy at the top (no flat edges) and make her balance on top or a wobbly and uneven tree trunk that she has to walk on. She tries hard and sometimes will fall because some of the stuff I ask her to get on is truly a bit unreasonable but she will give it a try anyways. Good sport!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> We put it against the wall to support it, and it did take two of us to work it. We coaxed Karlo up with a can of string cheese. The first lesson we put a dab of cheese high up on a door so he could lick it off when he got that high. Two feet up first, stretching to get to it.
> We used a placeboard next to the peanut and then just asked him to "up". It only took a few commands before he was up there on all fours. By the second session he was up on all fours and turning around. We started jiggling it so he'd have to balance(still against the wall) and then moved it away from the wall, yet still keeping it in place.
> I wish I'd had my harness to help him in the first session, but we just used a flat buckle collar.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I'll try it against the wall first, I didn't think of that. I like the one I bought, it seems thick and he's stuck his nails into it and it hasn't popped, for $34 it's worth it, but I think I should have bought the next largest size, I'm not sure the 60cm is big enough.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Huge focus for us, for normal consistent conditioning and stretching. How many people do you see at training that really do nothing during the week with dogs, pull them out of the crate at training and expect good performance.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What do you do Sue? Do you use the peanuts/balls? Or exercises to keep the dog toned? I'd like to read others experiences with core condition training!


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I have yet to invest in these but my dogs love the balance work. We started doing it for the teeter in agility. My trainer has a peanut, a few big yoga balls, the wobble board, the blow up disc things and these two big donuts. My border collie cross's favourite is the donuts, she stands with back legs on one donut, front legs on another. I will make her turn around, stand on one, stand on both and will lift her legs up making her balance on oposite legs. The yoga ball (I like it better than the peanut for some reason) she will down, sit, stand on her hind legs, turn around and we do the leg lifting thing. And she loves the wobble board - will stand on it with all four feet and have it balancing on the little nub underneath it. 
I do these things with them because they really enjoy it, it works muscles they don't work while running and jumping, and really builds their confidence with obstacles. They learn hind end awareness and how to balance, how their body movements affect their balance. But really and truly I do it with them because they really really love it, and it is hilarious watching them try to figure it out. Oooohhhh, you want me to back up to it, lift one foot onto it and then the other? Ok mom, if you say so. Lol. Then they start to lift one hind foot while staring at you and try to find the object with that hind food. Kind of reminds me of a parrot picking something up


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bear L said:


> Since I don't want to invest in one yet, I use rocks that are pointy at the top (no flat edges) and make her balance on top or a wobbly and uneven tree trunk that she has to walk on. She tries hard and sometimes will fall because some of the stuff I ask her to get on is truly a bit unreasonable but she will give it a try anyways. Good sport!


Oh yeah, I used to do that type of thing all the time with my Golden who was the dog I did agility with. It wasn't for conditioning, I wasn't thinking about that, we just did it for fun mostly. On our daily walks I basically would use anything in the enivornment as a sort of agility obstacle, have her walk on different surfaces, climb on rocks/boulders/fallen trees, play on the equipment at playgrounds like ladders, tunnels, swaying bridges and small round stool things you have to step across(I'd have her walk across, or put her front feet on one and back on the other, or turn around or sit down on one), etc... That probably did help her in between agility classes, since we didn't have any agility equipment at home except a few jumps. 
Well come to think of this I did that with Bianca as well, mostly since after using the landscape wherever I went on walks as an agility course for 10 years with Ginger it was kinda a habit for me! Especially since we went a lot of the same places, so it was a routine for the dogs as well, when we passed certain things they would just jump up or over them or walk on them without even thinking about it(and without me saying anything).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Here are a few photo's from tonight. We went outside in the windy sleet and did the normal training session~heeling, recalls, jumps, but had to get inside to warm up. 

Karlo really enjoys this and it is a great workout after his workout!
moving forward:








back-ups:








Doing positions/turns:








licking the cheese off his nose! 








Next time, we'll have him off the wall, I ordered my own peanut so will start doing this for a few minutes daily.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

WOW they look great - might be a good idea for my boy who's still really "wobbly" through his back end!

The tripawd GSD in that Video looked really stressed to me (maybe I was imagining it) but Karlo seems to be having fun - I love how you can see his tail wag in one of the pictures


----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow Jane, never heard of this. Tebow just starting in agility so this looks like a great idea to focus on specific muscles. Looks like fun as well. Thanks for info.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Stretching, consistent short bursts of running. We ramp down the trial conditioning. Alternate short and bit longer running, work on jumping muscles. Current competition dogs do get a break, after trial months. Frodo relaxed, played and had fun (no real training) from after the AWDF last year.

The key is warming up, good lean working weight (even during off seasons), consistency and cooling down.

Enzo is 10.5 and is still in excellent shape for all the work, trials and high level competitions and traveling he has done.

And the basis is genetics, for any dog.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Oh my goodness looking at this thread just cost me some $$$  Fit paws gear getting ordered - tossing up between donut and peanut - and maybe a balance pad - and some paw pods for sure LOL


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that Sue! 
Mooch, I agree, it is expen$ive, but the quality is good too.
When looking at the dogs in video or photos, they may seem stressed, but really there is so much mental concentration going on to balance and do what is asked, the expression is more intense! 
Lisa, Tebow would probably love it! Glad to read you are getting into agility. Your agility group may have some of this already, so maybe get with the instructor to find out where you can use the equipment. 
I miss you & Tebow!!!!!


----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks Jane, thats means alot. 
AlthoughTebow would make for a great IPO competitor....i do not!! Lol 
I think we will both do well in the agility venues. Nothing like having an all around (perfect to me) working dog.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

I use a physio egg ball with Tara for core conditioning. I would prefer a peanut and will probably invest in one in the future, because she just barely fits on the egg. She does puppy push-ups on the ball, standing on it, turns, and standing on three legs (with my help). It is both mentally and physically taxing for her, so makes for a great rainy day activity.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pictures! Yeah, I was afraid the peanut I have is too small and this confirmed it. I think the trouble I had with getting him on there was due to the size. I still used it for exercises that don't involve him getting all fours on it, but I'll probably have to get a larger one.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I meant to reply to this thread a while ago, and for whatever reason have just stayed out of it...

Recently, I took a Daisy Peel class taught by Bobbie Lyons- owner of pawsitive-performance, and well known instructor for K9 Fitness. The class was awesome, and there was a lot of stuff in there for building core strength. I highly recommend the class. It wouldn't be fair to give you the class ciriculum since it is copyrighted material, but I can probably give a few pointers:



Like most things, start easy and build up difficulty. Remember, this is K9 FITNESS! No different than you going out and trying to run a marathon when you haven't gotten off the couch in a year. Go easy on your dog and build up strength. Everything you have seen done on a ball/egg/peanut should have first been done on the flat over a period of a week or more.
Stretching is just as important as conditioning. Be sure to create a warmup and cool down routine and use it when working your dog.
Lure your dog into positions! Yep- I said it. This is not trick training where you want fast results. The _slower_ your dog moves into position, the more those muscles are engaged and working. If you've ever weight lifted, this is akin to "negatives." There are very few moves in K9 Fitness that you want fast and snappy. Slow and steady is what builds muscles and endurance.
Bobbie told me that for _most_ GSDs, she would not recommend anything smaller than the largest FitPaws Peanut- which is the red one, 80cm. The dog needs to be able to stand square with a flat back- super important. Agreed, not all GSDs are the same size, but most will need the 80cm peanut.
Personally, I found it incredibly useful to do these sorts of maneuvers in front of a mirror. Often you are in the wrong position, or simply to close to the dog to see the overall picture of what is happening. I found the mirrors in my training room to be incredibly useful. In fact, I installed the lower mirrors for this very reason.
As far as the class goes, Bobbie would give us a lengthy homework assignment to read and to understand the particular moves she wanted us to accomplish. We'd record video, upload to youtube, and she would thoroughly review the video and provide feedback. I'm not talking about a couple sentences for the video- I'm talking about a couple sentences for each and every move performed. If we had video of 10 different attempts at a "move" then she would have 10 different critiques- one for each attempt. It was amazingly detailed and her eye toward imperfections was spectacular.

I'll share one of my videos from class- this happened to be my absolute favorite group of exercises. Tons of secondary muscles working- very fatiguing. And LOTS of fun!! The class was a 9 week class, but I was behind and didn't think I'd get the 9th video done- so there's a closing at the end of this week 8 video.

I will not share her critique of the video... You'll need to pay for the class to see that kind of info.


----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks Willy, 
Very informative. Loved the video.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Willy! 
I'm bummed....I ordered the 70cm peanut last night and it's already in shipment. Oh, well, it'll have to do. Karlo fit on it pretty good, and he's long in body. He'll just have to work harder!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I'm assuming these peanuts are for dogs who don't have joint issues? Saba would catch on pretty quickly,but I would be worried about the fact that she has some mobility issues as well.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

They can be used for PT, but should be with a trained therapist that knows what part of the body to work according to the individual dogs issues.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I really want to purchase a fitpaws for the dogs. And a yoga ball.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> Thanks for sharing Willy!
> I'm bummed....I ordered the 70cm peanut last night and it's already in shipment. Oh, well, it'll have to do. Karlo fit on it pretty good, and he's long in body. He'll just have to work harder!


I agree- I looked close in your pictures and it sure looked like he fit on it just fine... I'm sure you'll be fine with the 70cm peanut. Like I said, the most important thing is that they can stand square with a straight back (no roaching!).


----------



## susanwrites (Jul 31, 2008)

Wildo, thanks so much for posting about the class and sharing you video. I'm signing up to be notified of the next session.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I should note that another option, of course, is the "Get On the Ball" series:
Clean Run: Get on the Ball Two 3-DVD Set

They are good DVDs, but without question I learned more with being able to get Bobbie's first hand responses of MY dog. I really wanted to sign up for the advanced class, but even with how conditioned I _thought_ Pimg was, some of the "beginner" class stuff was quite hard for her. I put off the advanced class for one session so I could continue to work the beginner stuff and build up strength. I plan on signing up for the advanced class once it opens again in a month or two.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo doing some upsits:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Jane - I ordered a peanut and am going to make my own wobble board - mostly to build Stark's muscle up/tone because he is not a dog who will willingly run around, etc.. he's more of a trot and sniff type of guy. 

Great work!


----------

